# رسائل بلا بريد



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

•.♥.•°رسائــــل بلا بريــــد °•.♥.•°

تمــــر بنا الحياة .. 
وترســم بلحظاتها خطوطاً لأفكارنـــــا وآرائنا وقياساتنا للأمور ...
فيختلف تلقينا لهذه الخبرات من شخص لآخر .. 
فتقلب الموازين حين ننشد عدلها .. 
وتعتدل ... حين لا يجدي من ورائها شيئا.. 


•.♥.•°رســــالة ايمــــان °•.♥.•° 

كي تطلب من شخص مالاً .. 
تأكد أولاً أنه يملك ما تريد .. 
وبعد أن تتيقن من ذلك .. تباشر بالطلب ...
فهل رفعت يديك لله يوماً بالدعاء ..
وأنت متيقناً أنه وحده من يملك لك قضاء حاجتك ؟؟ 
واليقين لا يوازيه سوى الثقة التامة بقدرة الله على تحقيق ما تريد..
وليس باعتقادات أن ما تريده قد يحصل أو لا يحصل 
... فما تلك بثقة ... ولا يقين. 



•.♥.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.♥.•°

الحب ..
هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
فتجعل لوهج الحب في قلبه نور يضيء جنبات وجهه ..
فتخجل أمامه الأحقاد ...
والضغينة. 



°•.♥.•°رســـالة علــــم °•.♥.•° 

المؤمن من يتعظ من تجارب غيره ..
فاجعل لسقطات الآخرين وهفواتهم كتاباً آخر تقرأه ...
فلا تسقط كما سقطوا.


°•.♥.•°رســــالة عشـــق °•.♥.•° 

حين تعشق 
تأكد من أنه يبادلك المشاعر .. 
و إلا
أحمل متاع قلبك وأرحل...
قبل ألا تجد ذات يوم ... 
ما تحمله


°•.♥.•°رســـــالة صبــــر °•.♥.•° 

لا تستبق الأحداث أبداً ... 
اصبر على وقح القول ...
فلربما تحمل كلماته من الصواب ما يخلق منك إنساناً أجمل ...
وحذار من الغوص في حروف عاشق
لم يكن عشقه إلا كلمات ...


°•.♥.•°رســـالة منطــــق °•.♥.•° 

ابنِ آراءك عن الناس من واقع رؤيتك أنت لهم ...
لا كما يراها الاخرون ..
فقد يعجبني من يراه غيري غير جدير بالاعجاب ..
فإن كنت تملك القرار في اختيار ما تأكل ... 
فالعلاقات الإنسانية أجدر بذلك القرار . 

°•.♥.•°رســــالة حنـــــان °•.♥.•° 

ما أجمل أن تتشكل المرأة فتكون كل نساء الأرض للرجل ... 
أماً في بكائه ..
إختاً في شدته ..
صديقةً في ضيقه ..
حبيبةً في هدوءه ..


°•.♥.•°رســــالة لأخوتي وأخواتي الاعضاء °•.♥.•° 

كل لحظة تجمعنا اليوم ...
قد لا تتكرر غدا ...
فلنبقي الحب والأخوة رباط ود لا يقطعه قول قاس ...
أو ظن سيء ...
أو استهتار جارح
ولنبني هذا المنتدى على هذا الاساس​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

الموضوع دا حلو ياريت الكل يشارك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

ميرسى يا كاندى وبضم صوتى لصوتك فى الرساله المرسله لاعضاء المنتدى فهى نصايح غاليه لو حرص عليها الجميع لاصبح المنتدى أقوى وأرقى والاستفاده منه ستكون أكثر ............. وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

بجد الموضوع رائع يا كاندي وده مش جديد عليكي يا حبيبتي فعلا الرسائل دي مهمة جدا 
وانا معاكي في اخ رسالة انت وجهتيها الي الاعضاء فعلان لازم نبني المنتدي بتاعنا علي الحب الاخوي


----------



## nonaa (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

شكرا كاندى على الرسايل الغاليه
ويا رب كل اللي يقرا ينفذ


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

بجد رسائل جميلة فعلا يا كاندي

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

ميرسى ليكى يا دونا يا حببتى

ويارب الكل يقراه ويعمل بيه

لان مفيش احلى ولا اغلى من منتدانا​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

فعلا يا MarMar2004

كلامك صح لان منتدانا غالى اوى

ربنا يحافظ عليه

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

يا رب يا nonaa

اضم صوتى لصوتك والكل يقراها

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

شكرا ليك يا كوبتك على الرد

وعلى رأيك فى الموضوع

وربنا معاك​


----------



## استير (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

ميرسى حبيبتى على الرسايل الهايلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

ميرسى يا استير يا حببتى

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## googa2007 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

*رسالة شكر
لك يا كاندى على الراسائل الهايلة
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسائل بلا بريد*

ميرسى يا googa2007

على الكلام الجميل

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

•.?.•°رسائــــل ولكن .. بلا بريــــد °•.?.•° 

تمــــر بنا الحياة .. 
وترســم بلحظاتها خطوطاً لأفكارنـــــا وآرائنا وقياساتنا للأمور ...
فيختلف تلقينا لهذه الخبرات من شخص لآخر .. 
فتقلب الموازين حين ننشد عدلها .. 
وتعتدل ... حين لا يجدي من ورائها شيئا.. 


•.?.•°رســــالة إيمــــان °•.?.•° 

كي تطلب من شخص مالاً .. 
تأكد أولاً أنه يملك ما تريد .. 
وبعد أن تتيقن من ذلك .. تباشر بالطلب ...
فهل رفعت يديك لله يوماً بالدعاء ..
وأنت متيقناً أنه وحده من يملك لك قضاء حاجتك ؟؟ 
واليقين لا يوازيه سوى الثقة التامة بقدرة الله تعالى على تحقيق ما تريد..
وليس باعتقادات أن ما تريده قد يحصل أو لا يحصل 
... فما تلك بثقة ... ولا يقين. 


•.?.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.?.•°

الحب ..
هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
فتجعل لوهج الحب في قلبه نور يضيء جنبات وجهه ..
فتخجل أمامه الأحقاد ...
والضغينة. 


°•.?.•°رســـالة علــــم °•.?.•° 

المؤمن من يتعظ من تجارب غيره ..
فاجعل لسقطات الآخرين وهفواتهم كتاباً آخر تقرأه ...
فلا تسقط كما سقطوا.


°•.?.•°رســــالة عشـــق °•.?.•° 

حين تعشق 
تأكد من أنه يبادلك المشاعر .. 
و إلا
أحمل متاع قلبك وأرحل...
قبل ألا تجد ذات يوم ... 
ما تحمله!


°•.?.•°رســـــالة صبــــر °•.?.•° 

لا تستبق الأحداث أبداً ... 
اصبر على وقح القول ...
فلربما تحمل كلماته من الصواب ما يخلق منك إنساناً أجمل ...
وحذار من الغوص في حروف عاشق
لم يكن عشقه إلا كلمات ...


°•.?.•°رســــالة منطق °•.?.•° 

ابنِ آراءك عن الناس من واقع رؤيتك أنت لهم ...
لا كما يراها الاخرون ..
فقد يعجبني من يراه غيري غير جدير بالاعجاب ..
فإن كنت تملك القرار في اختيار ما تأكل ... 
فالعلاقات الإنسانية أجدر بذلك القرار .


°•.?.•°رســــالة حنـــــان °•.?.•° 

ما أجمل أن تتشكل المرأة فتكون كل نساء الأرض للرجل ... 
أماً في بكائه ..
إختاً في شدته ..
صديقةً في ضيقه ..
حبيبةً في هدوءه ..


°•.?.•°رســــالة لأخوتي وأخواتي الاعضاء °•.?.•° 

كل لحظة تجمعنا اليوم ...
قد لا تتكرر غدا ...
فلنبقي الحب والأخوة رباط ود لا يقطعه قول قاس ...
أو ظن سيء ...
ولنبني هذا المجلس على هذا الاساس 


•.?.•° رسالة أخيرة °•.?.•° 

إذا قرأت موضوع وأعجبك ....
فلا بأس أن ترد عليه ... 



اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع على اعجابكم 
​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

*
•.?.•° رسالة أخيرة °•.?.•° 

إذا قرأت موضوع وأعجبك ....
فلا بأس أن ترد عليه ... 


طيب يا كوكو 
رسالتي اليك جميل جدا كل شي بتكبه والموضوع رائع يا اخي الصغير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا رنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

_



كي تطلب من شخص مالاً .. 
تأكد أولاً أنه يملك ما تريد ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات جميلة وموضوع اجمل
حقيقى تسلم ايدك




​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا تونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

مشكور اخي كوكو مان جميل جدا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



kokoman قال:


> •.?.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.?.•°
> 
> الحب ..
> هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
> ...






*مرسي كوكو علي رسايلك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي كوكو مان جميل جدا"
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي رسايلك الجميل*​
> 
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



> •.?.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.?.•°
> 
> الحب ..
> هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
> ...


*روووووعه يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



> رســــالة لأخوتي وأخواتي الاعضاء °•.?.•°
> 
> كل لحظة تجمعنا اليوم ...
> قد لا تتكرر غدا ...
> ...


*دى كمان حلوه اوى يا كوكو ميرررسى كتيييييير .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



dona nabil قال:


> *روووووعه يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *دى كمان حلوه اوى يا كوكو ميرررسى كتيييييير .​*


 
مرسىىىى على مروورك يا دونا مره تانيه 
30:30:30:​


----------



## yousteka (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

•.ღ.•°رسائــــل بلا بريــــد °•.ღ.•° 

تمــــر بنا الحياة .. 

وترســم بلحظاتها خطوطاً لأفكارنـــــا وآرائنا وقياساتنا للأمور ... 

فيختلف تلقينا لهذه الخبرات من شخص لآخر .. 

فتقلب الموازين حين ننشد عدلها .. 

وتعتدل ... حين لا يجدي من ورائها شيئا..


•.ღ.•°رســــالة ايمــــان °•.ღ.•° 

كي تطلب من شخص مالاً .. 

تأكد أولاً أنه يملك ما تريد .. 

وبعد أن تتيقن من ذلك .. تباشر بالطلب ... 

فهل رفعت يديك لله يوماً بالدعاء .. 

وأنت متيقناً أنه وحده من يملك لك قضاء حاجتك ؟؟ 

واليقين لا يوازيه سوى الثقة التامة بقدرة الله على تحقيق ما تريد.. 

وليس باعتقادات أن ما تريده قد يحصل أو لا يحصل 

... فما تلك بثقة ... ولا يقين.


•.ღ.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.ღ.•° 

الحب .. هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل .. 

فتجعل لوهج الحب في قلبه نور يضيء جنبات وجهه .. 

فتخجل أمامه الأحقاد ... 

والضغينة. 


•.ღ.•°رســـالة علــــم °•.ღ.•° 

المؤمن من يتعظ من تجارب غيره .. 

فاجعل لسقطات الآخرين وهفواتهم كتاباً آخر تقرأه ... 

فلا تسقط كما سقطوا. 


°•.ღ.•°رســــالة عشـــق °•.ღ.•° 

حين تعشق 

تأكد من أنه يبادلك المشاعر .. 

و إلا 

أحمل متاع قلبك وأرحل... 

قبل ألا تجد ذات يوم ... 

ما تحمله


°•.ღ.•°رســـــالة صبــــر °•.ღ.•° 

لا تستبـق الأحداث أبداً ... 

اصبر على وقح القول ... 

فلربما تحمل كلماته من الصواب ما يخلق منك إنساناً أجمل ... 

وحذار من الغوص في حروف عاشق 

لم يكن عشقه إلا كلمات ...


°•.ღ.•°رســـالة منطــــق °•.ღ.•° 

ابنِ آراءك عن الناس من واقع رؤيتك أنت لهم ... 

لا كما يراها الاخرون .. 

فقد يعجبني من يراه غيري غير جدير بالاعجاب .. 

فإن كنت تملك القرار في اختيار ما تأكل ... 

فالعلاقات الإنسانية أجدر بذلك القرار

​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

شكرا يوستيكا
على رسائلك الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*




> °•.ღ.•°رســـــالة صبــــر °•.ღ.•°
> 
> لا تستبـق الأحداث أبداً ...
> 
> ...


 



رسائل رااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىى على الرسائل ياyousteka

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



yousteka قال:


> •.ღ.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.ღ.•°
> 
> الحب .. هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
> 
> ...






*رسائل روووعه جدااا

تسلم ايديكي يا يويو

وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



> رســـالة حــــب °•.ღ.•°
> 
> الحب .. هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
> 
> ...


*رساله جميله ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا يوستيكا *
*تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

•.ღ.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.ღ.•° 

الحب .. هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل .. 

فتجعل لوهج الحب في قلبه نور يضيء جنبات وجهه .. 

فتخجل أمامه الأحقاد ... 

والضغينة. 
اشكرك يوستيكا


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يوستيكا
> 
> على رسائلك الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



kokoman قال:


> رسائل رااااااااائعه ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> مرسىىىىى على الرسائل ياyousteka​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



mikel coco قال:


> *رسائل روووعه جدااا*​
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا يويو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *رساله جميله ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا يوستيكا *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> •.ღ.•°رســـالة حــــب °•.ღ.•°
> 
> الحب .. هو الصفة الوحيدة التي تعطي للمرء ملامح أخرى غير التي يحمل ..
> 
> ...


----------



## رانا (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

جميل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## yousteka (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



رانا قال:


> جميل ربنا يبارك​


 


مررررررررررررررسي ليكي كتير يارانا

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياقمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*كلمات رائعة يوستيكا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

رسالة جميلة يوستيكا ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

روووووووووووووووعة يايوستيكا ياقمررررررررررررررر​


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



sameh7610 قال:


> *كلمات رائعة يوستيكا​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا سامح


ربنا معاك يا باشا​


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



monygirl قال:


> رسالة جميلة يوستيكا ربنا يباركك


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا موني

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



m a r i a m قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة يايوستيكا ياقمررررررررررررررر​


 


نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا مريم

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

ميرسي جدا الموضوع ده جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*


----------



## youhnna (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*شكراااااااا يوستيكا على رسايلك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*



جميل  يا يوستيكا

شكراااااا على الرسايل الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هااااااام جدا:- رسائل مهمة جدا لكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*رسايل في الصميييييم*

*ميييم *



*شكرااا وربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رسائل ولكن بلا بريد,,,,*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي علي الرسايل*​


----------

